# Bad cycle or a sign to stop with OE?



## BlinkButton (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi ladies
I Need a bit of help as I dont know how to move forward from here. I had a MC after 9 week scans showed a healthy fetus last year in Sept. Took a year to Recover and figure things out. Unfortunately my health took a bad turn and from May to August I was battling recurrent UTIs and had an admision to hospital with kidney infection. was taking loads of antibiotics for these months and not feeling great. Finally maNaged to recover from that, and wwe decided to embark on Cycle 5. We changed clinics to George N at Zita West, as were advised That a fetus demise at 10.5 weeks likely to be immune issues. I started DR in Italy on holiday, and was planning to join the current cyclers thread when i got home and started the stimms. Had my baseline scan first Monday back in London, and was told my one ovary (other removed at 18yrs) only had 2 follies, down from the usual 8. But was sitting high snd so maybe they couldnt see. Immediately felt a blow, George said a lot can change in a year. I supposed he meant I'm 42 now. 6 days later after stimms i had only 2 eggs, one at 10mm, another at 4.5mm. They advised to cancel the cycle and we went home. 
I immediately thought this must be the end of the road and we need to switch to DE and get on with it. My dream is to have children and a family, not to spend years studying how my body works. However, three days after that I wondered if this is just one of those months that things dont work. Has my body had a random bad month, or has it been damaged due ti illness and needs some further recovery and TLC time? We're seeing George tomorrow. I dont know what to say to him, as i dont know whether i want ti keep gambling with my eggs or whether i want to switch to DE and move on. Does anyone else have any experiences like this, where cycles have just gone wrong? We were on a different cycle, still long, but this time used the pill during DR, so could this have made a difference? Any words of wisdom or encouragement in any direction would really help. 

BB.


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

I think there are so many variations of treatment that you theoretically could just keep going and going. I guess what you need to ask yourself is how many times you are prepared for disappointment.

We have only tried 2 cycles with my own eggs before deciding to move to donor eggs. I suppose after a whole year of clomid last year without a bfp and 2 rounds of ivf, one without any eggs at ec and the other none fertilised, I can acknowledge that at 41 now, time isn't on our side and maybe my own eggs are just not worth the gamble for the less than 1% we have been given for own egg success with ivf. We have been given over 40% pregnancy success with donor eggs and our clinic in the UK has no waiting list. We have our consultation next week and will hopefully get matched pretty quickly.

Good luck with whatever direction you choose to take. I have seen women on here who are still going after numerous rounds of treatment. I am just not emotionally strong enough (or rich enough) to keep going and going.


----------



## BlinkButton (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi there spudlin - thanks for replying. I feel exactly the same as you do about it - whats the point of gambling again and again with such low odds while the time and money run out? All this while you could be having better chances and take a quicker path to the future you want. It seems bizarre in a sense to hesitate about DE, especially when i read so many happy stories on here as women finally get pregnant and take home a baby. I think i have some questions I need to resolve about how the child could feel as an adult about it, but we can get some counselling and read about that. I was also thinking we would need to go abroad and somehow the idea of going to spain or russia or wherever didnt really appeal but perhaps doesnt take as long as we thought over here - sounds like you're not going to have to wait long at all. Good luck with your DE journey!   BB


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Blinkbutton have you had a look at Agates thread on Immune issues? think it's worth a look before you proceed as if you have immune issues DE's are unlikely to work either until you fix the underlying problem in your body, in which case you may decide to try OE after all x


----------

